# So Penelope Leprevost just get's a 'don't do it again'



## ester (25 April 2016)

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/news...thenburg-warm-up-fei-no-further-action-533578


----------



## MargotC (25 April 2016)

Well, that went as expected didn't it.

I still think her initial explanation was most flimsy.


----------



## ester (25 April 2016)

'It was actually quite frightening and I really thought that both of us were going to fall down.'
Oh so that makes it understandable to sock your horse in the teeth and boot it after you have taken the time to look down to make sure it has all 4 legs.


----------



## madlady (25 April 2016)

I don't think she should have 'got away with it' these are the people that should be setting examples for others and, as such, should be behaving better.

Having said this can we all say, hand on heart, that we have never ever reacted badly to something a horse has done?


----------



## ester (25 April 2016)

Not while on FEI tv, while riding under FEI rules and as a professional rider.


----------



## MargotC (25 April 2016)

Quite. It certainly came across as anger rather than concern! I was very disappointed to first hear of it as whilst she is not a favourite of mine I was under the impression she was a decent horsewoman.

Now there will always be that niggling question as to what goes on away from the cameras. She would of course not be the first.


----------



## _EVS_ (25 April 2016)

She also continued to do it a couple more times after the initial trip up. Makes a mockery of 'Stewards discretion' after Bertram Allen's disqualification last year for what seemed a very minor, unintentional matter in which they felt they could not do anything but eliminate him.

I agree MargotC - its what we don't see at home etc that worries me.


----------



## MagicMelon (25 April 2016)

ester said:



			'It was actually quite frightening and I really thought that both of us were going to fall down.'
Oh so that makes it understandable to sock your horse in the teeth and boot it after you have taken the time to look down to make sure it has all 4 legs.
		
Click to expand...

This. So clearly a blatant lie claiming she was frightened and over-reacted. No, she seems to just have a very nasty temper. Horrid IMO and she should not be allowed off with it. Hopefully people will stop sending her horses to ride/compete as a result as she doesnt deserve them, I wouldnt let her ride any of mine and shes supposed to be a professional!


----------



## whiteroom (25 April 2016)

Would it be unsporting not to clap when she jumps in the UK? OH suggests a slow clap of derision..


----------



## ester (25 April 2016)

grrr just spotted the errant apostrophe!


----------



## ester (25 April 2016)

MagicMelon said:



			This. So clearly a blatant lie claiming she was frightened and over-reacted. No, she seems to just have a very nasty temper. Horrid IMO and she should not be allowed off with it. Hopefully people will stop sending her horses to ride/compete as a result as she doesnt deserve them, I wouldnt let her ride any of mine and shes supposed to be a professional!
		
Click to expand...

It was the space in time that did it for me, it was not an automatic/instinctive reaction - of the sort that you feel a horse going and react to that. She stopped the horse, looked down and then proceeded to boot it and yank. Just the boot I think I'd be ok/more ok with, it was the boot it forwards/yank it backwards which is nasty.


----------



## Nicnac (25 April 2016)

That's really pi**ed me off.  I wonder who she is 'in' with? Oh yes - Kevin Staut the darling of French showjumping (who actually comes across as a nice guy).

No problem with her booting her horse after the stumble (and check) but the yanking and blatent repeat of moves a few seconds later is inexcusable. Nasty behaviour.


----------



## lindsay1993 (25 April 2016)

Nasty woman! 

Clearly just anger towards the horse. How they can let people get away with awful riding like that is beyond me. :-(


----------



## MisterRex (9 May 2016)

In general I actually try to avoid Horsey news, as I tend to see something that frustrates me and I lose a bit of faith in the horse world. 
However I had the misfortune of seeing this, and i really can't believe she got off with nothing but a little warning. 
She lost her temper, fair enough, but that sort of reaction, especially at this level, is just unreal. I used to ride a mare who often stumbled and I managed to never lose my temper, nor yank her in the mouth like I was trying to remove some teeth! It was really uncalled for, the horse wasn't being naughty and he would only be made more tense by how she treated him afterwards. 
I have lost my temper with horses before, but not over something like that and I did not react in that way- it's uncalled for and not something I would expect from a professional rider.


----------

